# Bachelor - termen istoric



## beenni

Bună ziua,

Aș dori să gasesc o echivalență în română pentru: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachelor (a se vedea: Etymology and historical meanings).
Sensul tradus de wordreference este de „holtei”, „burlac” dar nu este ceea ce caut.

Vă mulțumesc.
b


----------



## Reef Archer

- pt. „Old French bachelier” - scutier
- pt. „those holding a bachelor's degree” - absolvent de facultate, licențiați (atenție, absolvenții de liceu în l. română se numesc chiar bacalaureați)
- pt. „unmarried man” - celibatar


----------



## farscape

Şi încă:

a junior member of a guild - calfă (într-o breaslă)

Cel mai bine are fi însă să avem contextul definit ca să putem căuta traducerea potrivită.


Later,


----------



## beenni

@farscape: îmi este greu să vin cu un exemplu dat fiind faptul că lucrez la un dicționar și trebuie să rezolv această nelămurire cu privire la un cuvânt titlu. Nu există nici un context, din păcate.

Mulțumesc pentru ajutor.
Mereu prompți.
O zi bună oriunde ați fi,
b


----------

